# Wegmans Store Brand Food



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That looks like a good food. I would want to know where it is made and who manufactures it.


----------



## PattyU (Aug 6, 2014)

Those are my questions too. Wegmans, in a blog post, said that they don't release the manufactures of any of their store brand products and had a laundry list of reasons why they don't. They did confirm, with regard to the dog food, that it is manufactured in the US and Canada and that none of the ingredients come from China, though some are sourced from outside of the US. That's the best that I've been able to find. 

Price-wise it seems like a quality, reasonably priced dog food, but without being able to see recall info for the manufacturer, I'm leery.


----------



## Sophies Mom (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been feeding the Wegmans grain free turkey and pea and it's been great! Convenient because I shop there and you know if Wegmans is going to put their name on it then it's going to be quality. It's a family owned business and they have too much at stake. If you look at dog food advisor it's rated high.


----------

